# MOB question



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey guys I have a question. I've been watching the Luois Vuitton Cup. I noticed yestersay that nobody was wearing life lines on deck. What happens in a MOB situation? Do the the chase boats take care of the downed crew or does the boat have to figure8 and pick'em up?
Not that I plan to go racing any time soon, just wondering.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know what rules they race under, but typically racing rules require a MOB to be picked up before the boat can continue--although a chase boat would "interfer" when a faster rescue was appropriate. (i.e. MOB face down, not concious.)


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

Most race rules are that you have to have the same number of crew on board at the finish line as you did at the start. _(With names matching the crew list)._ They are funny that way. After all haven't you wanted to float test one or two crew members? Lighten the boat for that extra 10th of a knot? 
I don't think they want you to toss ballast over the side either. They frond on it very much.
These Race Officals really do take the fun out of racing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Believe it or not, under the IMS rules, the crew would be weighed after the race, and the lighter you were the better...There were people encouraging their crew to vomit, pee and **** just before the boat docked, to reduce weight.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

There were people encouraging their crew to vomit, pee and **** just before the boat docked, to reduce weight.

Hopefully not all at once.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

There's one big dinghy race on one of the islands every year that's famous for not banning dumping your crew. I don't remember the name but suspect there's a booze company sponsoring it.<G>

But participant weight is nothing unique to sailing, many sports have the same issue of what the entrant weighs and they all use the same ways to "adjust" their weights. Racing rules usually cover water pockets in sailing gear and other clever ways that folks have found to get around rules from time to time--and that's racing. Learn the rules, and beat them as well as your competition!


----------

